# Irrational annoyance!



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, this twat is annoying me now.. Moved into a new estate where at the end of my road, a bus lane goes past. This civic lives down the road, and instead of using the correct roads out of the estate insists on going down the bus lane.

It's annoying and illegal as it is but also aggravates me in a number of other ways-

1. Got a crap exhaust and makes loads of noise
2. Puts his foot down all the way down the bus lane (danger to others)
3. Stays out for 5 minutes at a time (not exaggerating either)
4. Spends more time parking back at home than being out
5. Does it any time of the day or night

I have no idea what to do with him, my Mrs tells me I've got too many responsibilities to approach him, and she doesn't want revenge when I'm away as he'll know where I live.

So now I'm reduced to a Victor Meldrew of tutting incessantly and videoing so I can watch at leisure and tut some more


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Slash his tyres, firebomb his house, hang him by the neck until dead.

Or if too extreme maybe pop into local plod station and ask what they think...

Or just suck it up.

Chav kid up the road from me just got his first scooter, now I like bikes (had various for the past 30 years) but a 2 stroke revving it's balls off at 1 in the morning is not nice. Just saw him wheelieing it wearing shorts and a tee shirt, so maybe he'll learn the hard way soon and won't have it much longer.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

sticker bomb his car with TFL Stickers as he thinks he's a bus


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Get over it ?

He's not causing any damage. The only thing I would be worried about is the speed point, which if he's going that fast and kids/oaps are often around then just have a quick word with him polity. Having an attitude with him will only make him go faster.

I'd probably use a bus lane if it didn't have a camera on and cut the journey time down, as I'm sure many people would do.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just report him to the council and then let them deal with the knobber

J
Xx


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Livlifetothemax said:


> So now I'm reduced to a Victor Meldrew of tutting incessantly and videoing so I can watch at leisure and tut some more


 :lol:

He sounds like a complete retarded fuckwit. Leave some nails under his tyres.


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

Told you it was irrational....

I've got the perfect remedy, I've developed a fantastic 'tut' that I emphasise every time he drives past. It does nothing but makes me feel better


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.sigmasecuritydevices.com/veh ... rettyPhoto :twisted:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Oh people who do stuff like that really twist my head !!!!! :x


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!

Man drives out of no entry!

CANNOT BREATHE!!!


----------



## YSA107 (May 23, 2014)

Have a quiet word with him or report him. All the people who think there is nothing wrong with his behaviour are wrong and you shouldn't just 'get over it'. He's a [email protected] that needs telling.


----------

